# Pregnancy



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

You really do fail at trolling.

No possible way you're 16, and your father's 21.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> You really do fail at trolling.
> 
> No possible way you're 16, and your father's 21.


Not her father, the "baby's".


----------



## soccerfan456 (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> You really do fail at trolling.
> 
> No possible way you're 16, and your father's 21.


nononono

The father of her child is 21.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, she I doubt she's 16, and/or pregnant.

I REALLY doubt it.


----------



## Nic (Nov 14, 2009)

That is messed up. Sorry but a girl shouldn't have a baby until marriage.


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah im pregnant, but i'm a whore


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

Lizz-Thomas said:
			
		

> Yeah im pregnant, but i'm a whore


Gnome pats back.

Don't worry, I know a good abortionist.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG YES
I GOT KNOCKED UP LAST NIGHT!

OMG D
WE CAN HAVE OUR BABIES..TOGETHER!!! DDD


But seriously, ew. 21? Really?


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Ricano (Nov 14, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> That is messed up. Sorry but a girl shouldn't have a baby until marriage.


It's fake, dude.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, uh... my sims get pregnant a lot. 8D
*nerdsnort*


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Ricano (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, foo
And if you really are pregnant, then that's just sad. :/


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I really need to point it out?



> Aww I'm not on the list?
> 
> *sniffle* mah feelins sure are hurt






			
				CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Oh I'm the person to ask for that. I love suckin on them balls.


Are you high?[/quote]Naww I don't do that. I get drunk, but I'm sober now.

And maybe I actually do like suckin' on them balls hearing the guy moan and breathe heavily and scratch the back of my head as I do a good job.

 Damn that got me horny... wow... 

Makes ya look like a whore/slut/idiot/moron/abomination/horrid person


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

I dont intend on having a child untill i am 20+, have a house/flat and a good amount of money.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 14, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Well, uh... my sims get pregnant a lot. 8D
> *nerdsnort*


<33


@Court: Uh. You do realize that him having sex with a minor is illegal, righ?


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Lizz-Thomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what clothes hangers were made for.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Have any of ya'll are or have ever been pregnant?
> 
> I'm just wondering
> 
> Also this came up because I think I'm pregnant, and whats worse is I'm 16. And whats even worse is the daddy is 21.


So how does it feel to know that your life will only proceed to go downward as you struggle to support yourself and your baby while going through highschool?


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## kalinn (Nov 14, 2009)

both you and your cousin have issues.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with anything?
I'm stating that if he had sex with a minor (you) - if you get pregnant and they find out he's the dad - he's screwed.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 14, 2009)

Why yes I am.

8 months! (^_^)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd right thar. He'll run like hell if you are actually pregnant. Secondly, congrats on *censored.3.0*ing life up, there's a reason there are so many protection jokes out there.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're hilarious.  First thing first, you're not looking at the situation you're in.  A baby can't just simply be taken care of by the money your husband brings in alone.  Second, you're plan involves you skipping college.  Enjoy being a waitress/cashier.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...It doesn't matter if your mom knows, god *censored.3.0*ing damn it. 
Are you that ignorant of the law? :l


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assuming the job market gets better. I doubt very many will take pity.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

Lizz-Thomas said:
			
		

> Yeah im pregnant, but i'm a whore


It's okay to be in denial, it doesn't matter how you look on the outside, it's what's on the inside 8)


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Cool J (Nov 14, 2009)

You know that song Live Your Life. You probally should listen to it..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 14, 2009)

You crazy kids, when will you learn to use birth control and condoms (that one's debatable)?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 years old and what is this


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 14, 2009)

Um....
Court... you do know Alecks is a boy name...
e.e


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You crazy kids, when will you learn to use birth control and condoms (that one's debatable)?


"BUT BUT ONLY SQUARES USE THAT *censored.2.0*. WE COOL KIDZ."


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2009)

What the hell?  Some of the responses in this topic are downright asinine.  You guys act as if teenage pregnancy is a myth.

@ OP - Before jumping to conclusions, try pregnancy tests and see what that yields... if they're +, well, I guess you'll need to tell your parents sooner or later.  I don't think an internet message board, especially TBT, is the best place to ask for advice about this kind of thing.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....Alecks is a dude.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 14, 2009)

Where's that Zelda pregnancy comic when I need it....


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God.  You're a terrible person.  Putting a baby up for adoption...you do know you're going to ruin most of his or her life, don't you?  And even if you keep him and take care of him, I assume his life will be even worse knowing that he has to rely on a whore for a mother and a moron for a father.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Where's that Zelda pregnancy comic when I need it....


That comic is unnecessary XD 

@Dubs: What are you talking about? Putting a baby up for adoption would be the right thing to do if she can't care for it. At least have willing and loving people adopt them and raise them as their own. That way the baby can live a happier life - so what if they're adopted? Biological parents, shmiological parents. Parents are the ones that raise you and take care of you, whether they are biological or not.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the *HELL* are you implying by saying that putting a baby up for adoption is ruining his/her life?  That all adopted children live terrible lives?

Seriously, guys, stop posting... please...


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the 10 year old at my old ghetto school took the cake.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now now bdubs she isn't a whore, don't go insulting the poor girl.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey guys -- check out the "voice of reason" and READ MY POST on page 5.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

HAY GUIZ I'M JUST GONNA LEAVE THIS HERE.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> And BTW I know people who are adopted and their lives are just fine. Do you think a newborn baby will remember he/she went up for adoption? No.


My sister is adopted, what bdubs2594 is saying is complete BS.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it'll come out of my belly button hopefully :3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 14, 2009)

Abortions are costly, I say adoption if you can't care for the baby.


----------



## Nic (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I rather date a immature guy then a guy older then me.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2009)

Are you guys ignoring my posts......?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> And BTW I know people who are adopted and their lives are just fine. Do you think a newborn baby will remember he/she went up for adoption? No.


However, later on it could cause problems. Assuming his/her parents don't look a bit like the child, he/she will begin asking and then they will either:
A) Lie
B ) Tell them the Truth

B could raise problems in their teenage years being hormonal and all, but they would have to learn sooner or later. I'm not saying adoption is a bad thing though, just down the road it could get bumpy.

@Bul: No, it's just how we are.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 14, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Are you guys ignoring my posts......?


No.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean posts in this thread, obviously, not all the ones I've ever made........... please read my post on page 5 and the one at the top of page 6.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it really depends if you think a fetus is a clump of tissue or a life.
@Bul, i'm not Bul, i'm not *pats back*


----------



## Cool J (Nov 14, 2009)

Adoption would ruin his or her life! Growing up and knowing ur parents could'nt care for you u and gave u away.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> @Bul: No, it's just how we are.


Yeah, you guys would rather argue about stupid talking points rather than actually help the OP...?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Adoption would reuion his or her life! Growing up and knowing ur parents could'nt care for you u and gave u away.


OR knowing your parents wised up and knew they wouldn't be able to take care of a child and left Child Services take over in hopes the child would have a better life?

@Bul: It's TeeBeeTee, which seems more likely at this point?


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 14, 2009)

I must say, bdubs is quite the *censored.1.3*!


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Nic (Nov 14, 2009)

What makes me laugh is that all these threads happen every year. =P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 14, 2009)

Perform abortion, break commandment and kill baby.
Adoption, bad and good.
He might go to a bad family, or never get adopted, or basically live a bad lifestyle.
Good, he'll get away.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 14, 2009)

If you're actually pregnant I wish you the best of luck in any course of action you choose, madam. ^^


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> What makes me laugh is that all these threads happen every year. =P


What makes me laugh is that threads like these end in the same way -- the OP gets good advise from one or two people that s/he DOESN'T EVEN SEE because the rest of the thread is dominated by pointless and largely irrelevant discussion.

She's not asking you guys for a moral reading here...


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Cool J (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I would rather. That way I know that I am with someone who loves me and does'nt tak ecare of me for money.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> Adoption, bad and good.
> He might go to a bad family, or never get adopted, or basically live a bad lifestyle.


*BS*.  Do you know how expensive it is to adopt?  "Bad families" aren't going to waste so much $$$ to traumatize and ruin a kid's life.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Ah hell, why not)

Actually i'd prefer parents who were smart enough not to have sex at a young age.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you're describing a babysitter right there.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Cool J (Nov 14, 2009)

U should probally ask Dr. Mario about this.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0m9yr4icoc


----------



## kalinn (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> I think it would get adopted. It'd be a cute baby. White and Peruvian mix


if it came from you, its prob not cute.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to quote my own post for emphasis, here...


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 14, 2009)

@Court, I really think you should speak to a professional like a shrink or social worker or family guidance person, etc. to really solve the problem, I mean nobody can really change whats going to happen in all cases but you should see what a professional who deals with these kind of situations thinks about it, and you should always think of the baby.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> U should probally ask Dr. Mario about this.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0m9yr4icoc


Really? |: Out of the thread now please, any credibility you might of have just died. Shoo, begone foul beast. 

@OP: Well, if you truly are pregnant, I'm not going to criticize you any more for not using sufficient protection or anything, and I hope you make the right choices.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 14, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0

holy crap that was awesome kalinn :00


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## kalinn (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wasn't the one who called me a whore. 
you have no right to call me a whore. 
and this thread just proves it even more.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well whatever happens, I hope it works out for the best. You're in quite the tough spot. Just think your choices over carefully to make sure you make the right one for you if it does end up that you're pregnant. Some careful research never hurt anyone. :]


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## lightningbolt (Nov 14, 2009)

*Claps* Wewt, It's Troll Season!


----------



## Vivi (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm a Junior in high school and there have been multiple pregnancy at my school so far


----------



## kalinn (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your a fake ass phony. 
on ac saying all this crap bout how your not a virgin and blah blah 
trying to "show off" and make yourself seem cool. 
and then on here all of a sudden your a virgin again?
wow.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## Cool J (Nov 14, 2009)

Got to admit. I just wish well for your baby, husband, and you. Im sure it will all work out.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Virgin = someone who has not had sex

Not a Virgin = Someone who has had sex

Get it right dumbas*s


----------



## kalinn (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what the *censored.3.0* they are. 
you obviously dont understand what i posted.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made a thread like months ago about virginity...

And boyfriend who's 21 and you're 17?

Isn't that pedophillic?


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and when did I say I was a virgin again?

I didn't. I never said that. Ever.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 14, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually I agree with Kalinn, I remember a thread a WHILE ago where you said you weren't a virgin.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell, when was there a third s in dumb*ss? XD


----------



## Cool J (Nov 14, 2009)

Hoep everything goes great... I suppose thats really all I can say ;/


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

HAY GAIZ WHO WANTS A BEER?!


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> HAY GAIZ WHO WANTS A BEER?!


Nahh I don't drink beer. Beer's nasty.

I like smirnoff and mojito though


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7203306/1/

So, you lost it, gained it a couple months later, and then lost it again!

Do you need like a chain so you know where your virginity is?


----------



## kalinn (Nov 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly! 
thank you!


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> HAY GAIZ WHO WANTS A BEER?!


I bet you drugged it


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder that Charlotte is all over you. I see what you got there, Bran.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What can i say :3

Courtnee, you know what's worse than a whore? AN ATTENTION WHORE D=<


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn ya got me.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 14, 2009)

*insert cornyness*
Courtnee, just follow your heart! 
& 17+21 isn't that bad. It's like a  woman is 40 and the husband is 44.
But yeah.. lying about your virginity or who you had sex with? ... :<


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll still drink it knowing that you'll do nothing to me when I'm passed out, and safely contact a paramedic.


----------



## kalinn (Nov 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and now she's done posting cause she got caught..


----------



## lightningbolt (Nov 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was posted on June 10th.....and she said yes......She's obviously lying.

Score 1 for the really bad detective.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah and that guy was an ass... I made a huge mistake by doing it with him. And it was only once. I wanted to forget all about it as if it never happened. 

And yeah I know it happened, but ughh I regret every bit of it. So to me, nothing ever happened.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> U should probally ask Dr. Mario about this.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0m9yr4icoc


That video was awesome!

Too bad it had nothing to do with this thread you stupid *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Yeah and that guy was an ass... I made a huge mistake by doing it with him. And it was only once. I wanted to forget all about it as if it never happened.


Yet you made the mistake by putting it on an internet forum where we can track your posts.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Yeah and that guy was an ass... I made a huge mistake by doing it with him. And it was only once. I wanted to forget all about it as if it never happened.


Yeah, not convincing enough.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay and? I was happy then. And I thought he liked me, but he didn't., He treated me like huge *censored.2.0* after that, so I just forgot about it and to me, it never happened.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 14, 2009)

Nvm.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should I have to convince you? I don't need to and I'm not going to.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 14, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about, stud?
I agreed the Crashing dude was right and he has the ladies lining up.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back in early June, I lost it to an *censored.1.3*. He wasn't my BF then and he never was or will be. He treated me like *censored.2.0* afterwards so I just said to everyone that it never happened.

The guy I;m with not, yeah he's my boyfriend.


----------



## Cool J (Nov 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Trying to spread some Dr Mario Cheer.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2009)

OK, I give up.  You guys don't want to listen... fine.  Some of you are purposely ignoring my posts, or at least ignoring them because you have nothing to reply with.  Too much logic, maybe?


----------



## djman900 (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha you're calling him stupid? You're the one who's pregnant at 16.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 /I can't make up a good enough lie

So, when did he start treating you like crap?


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a DIFFERENT guy back in EARLY JUNE of THIS YEAR. 

NOT the daddy of my POSSIBLE BABY.

Ughh...


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I misread it.
But really...
Just do whatever is best for the baby.


----------



## Vivi (Nov 14, 2009)

well at least this thread is diverting everyone away from the perverted spam out there


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i know =/

I'm asking, when did he start treating you like *censored.2.0*? Right after you did it?


----------



## djman900 (Nov 14, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best for the baby, Get abortion. Like when he's born what'll (s)he tell her/his friends?


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right after. He just wanted me cuz I was a virgin. Guys who aren't virgins like girls who are (the tightness, obviously)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know what's best for the baby.
Let her decide for herself.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not getting an abortion. I'm terribley afraid of getting one D:


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, right after? Yet in that thread, you seem to be bragging about not being a virgin, and you also said you wanted to forget about it, like it never even happened....

HMMMMMMMMMMMM...


----------



## Vivi (Nov 14, 2009)

ABORTION IS MURDER!


----------



## kalinn (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you do us all a favor, and shut the *censored.3.0* up?


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I did. I wish I never did him. I went from early June to mid October without doing it with ANYONE. So I'd get tightness back and as if I WAS a virgin. Plus I told my friends nothing ever happened. I hate it soo much


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I won't. Because I made this thread. I have every right to post in it as you do.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 14, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, we caught you in your lies, Big Vin.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 14, 2009)

Binky's facts and opinions would like to have a word with all of you.
http://pbskids.org/arthur/games/factsopinions/


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're missing my point.

You made an entire topic saying you weren't a virgin, it doesn't really sound like you're trying to act like it never happened.


----------



## Cool J (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I made it RIGHT AFTER we did it. Because I was happy. About a week later I regreted it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why the hell would you show off about it then?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah, i give up.

This is giving me a headache @_@


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh because I was really happy?

And I wanted to see how many people on here were virgins or not.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 14, 2009)

*coughcough*
_*IF* _shes pregnant.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not pregnant. never planing to be


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were happy you lost your virginity but regretted it?


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was happy the day I posted the topic.

A week after I posted the topic I regretted it...


----------



## djman900 (Nov 14, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

>


Is that the dude from village people?


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah that's my babys daddy


----------



## Vivi (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't you all have an intelligent conversation? All she did was ask a question that could be answered with a simple yes or no.


----------



## Cool J (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Can't you all have an intelligent conversation? All she did was ask a question that could be answered with a simple yes or no.


I don't see how saying "yes" or "no" counts as an intelligent conversation.


----------



## djman900 (Nov 14, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Can't you all have an intelligent conversation? All she did was ask a question that could be answered with a simple yes or no.


It can be, and it kind of was just a yes or no followed by a question. Besides if she posts a topic she should be expecting more than a yes or no.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 14, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Vinnie... The raepist >_>


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 14, 2009)

Today on Mtvs hit show 16 and pregnant we have....CourtneeMalakian


----------



## ATWA (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're stupid, what society do you live in?

Go outside, you could learn a thing or two.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

ATWA said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live under a rock, here in Rocity we don't learn much.


----------



## ATWA (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains a lot.


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

I got pregnant when I was 8

=B


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes it does a WHOLE lot.


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You in the US? Be careful statuatory rape laws and your man is done for a while.


----------



## djman900 (Nov 15, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> I got pregnant when I was 8
> 
> =B


With me  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

djherorocks said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh *censored.2.0* im done for


----------



## muffun (Nov 15, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> I got pregnant when I was 8
> 
> =B


Lawl, I came out of the womb pregnant.

o.0


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't have to worry about pregnancy because I'm gay. =p


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 15, 2009)

Lizz-Thomas said:
			
		

> Yeah im pregnant, but i'm a whore


Ahaha, Kelsi thinks thats really funny <3


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I don't have to worry about pregnancy because I'm gay. =p


Omg Tye I miss you  never on anymore   : [


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just quit for awhile. I decided to come back, though.


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good. lol


----------



## merinda! (Nov 15, 2009)

This topic makes me gag.
Couldn't help.
Nah, I'm never been preggerz.
My bestfriend almost got it on with her bf, at the age of *13.*


----------



## Hiro (Nov 15, 2009)

This topic is, wow.

And it is also very pointless. Take a preggo test <_<


----------



## Callie (Nov 15, 2009)

Is the father awesome, will he stick with you? Well just do what's best for the baby. Also, get a test to find out if your pregnant. I wish you luck with whatever happens.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 15, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> This topic is, wow.
> 
> And it is also very pointless. Take a preggo test <_<


I didn't ask if I was pregnant. I asked if other people have/have been pregnant.

Read the first post, dumbfuc*k


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I don't have to worry about pregnancy because I'm gay. =p


So you met your BF I see.

Okay well welcome back I have no problems with you. : D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> That is messed up. Sorry but a girl shouldn't have a baby until marriage.


This.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 15, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the whole *censored.3.0*ing thread you *censored.1.2*.

I meant that if you are unsure if you are pregnant or not you should take a pregnancy test.

Whore


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow @ this whole thread. 21? Seriously?


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 15, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I'm such a whore for having sex with one person.
At least I'm gettin' some.


----------



## Tyrai (Nov 15, 2009)

Pay some hobo to punch you in the gut incredibly hard while screaming; "FALCON PUNCH!", abortion complete if your pregnant.


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 15, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Pay some hobo to punch you in the gut incredibly hard while screaming; "FALCON PUNCH!", abortion complete if your pregnant.


lol'd


What the *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

Its your fault you got yourself pregnant.
We're not going to help you.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I don't have to worry about pregnancy because I'm gay. =p


 B) congrats lol B)


----------



## Hiro (Nov 15, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you don't even know how many persons you had sex with.

And i'm eleven, why would i be getting some?


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

How was it?


----------



## Cool J (Nov 15, 2009)

Any reason why this *censored.3.0* thread is still open!?!? This wuz from last night


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Any reason why this *censored.3.0* thread is still open!?!? This wuz from last night


Lol i bet your the father.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 15, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do know how many PEOPLE I've had sex with. Technically, 2, but the first guy doesn't count. So I say one.

And I know people who lost it at 8 . Just because you're 11 doesn't automatically eman you're not getting any.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 15, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Its your fault you got yourself pregnant.
> We're not going to help you.


Did I ask for help? No.


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you posting your stupid mistakes on tbt then making people hate you even more?
I feel sorry for your mother for giving birth to someone this sick.


----------



## Tyrai (Nov 15, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, kids these days growing up so fast. The girls turn into sluts and the guys are just plain ass ********.

I remember a simpler time... wait.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 15, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you can think what you want. My intentions for this topic were to see if there were any other pregnant people on here. Or if anyone has been pregnant. Not to have everyone hate me.

And nobody does hate me. I have quite a few friends on here. Just because you hate me, and Kalinn hates me, doesn't mean everyone does.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 15, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lrn2sense

1: Doesn't count? IT WAS THE GUY YOU LOST YOUR *censored.3.0*ING VIRGINITY TO.

2: Orly? It can barely count as sex if you haven't even came into puberty yet.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 15, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I say it doesn't count. You can say whatever you want, but to me, I NEVER HAPPENED


----------



## Hiro (Nov 15, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweetheart, EVERYBODY *censored.3.0*ING HATES YOU!


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol No one on TBT Is stupid enough to be stupid.

And *only* Kalinn and I hate you?

lololol.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 15, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish that statement was true.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 15, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh Didn't you just say this about the "Dad.


> And he sure as hell doesn't act 21.


Im pretty sure that means he is as immature as them.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 15, 2009)

To answer your question, I've never been pregnant... as I'm a guy.

And with you _thinking_ you're pregnant, you really need to think of what it'll bring if you are.


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow roblox just owned somebody?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dear god what is wrong with you people, I am disappointed in all of you, you should be ashamed.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Dear god what is wrong with you people, I am disappointed in all of you, you should be ashamed.


Remember the special hug, Dusty? c:
I had your baby about 2 months ago...you never come to visit anymore ;__;


----------



## AndyB (Nov 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my.
Mega... how could you? *You* should be ashamed!

Heartless monster


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 15, 2009)

Go for adoption if you are pregnant as it is the best option, and your baby's dad will get arrested. Statutory rape is a crime.


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> This topic makes me gag.
> Couldn't help.
> Nah, I'm never been preggerz.
> My bestfriend almost got it on with her bf, at the age of *13.*


Hw do you almost get pregnant?  Or even almost get it on? You either do or don't!


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I can't believe someone who plays animal crossing is getting laid! Wow!


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 15, 2009)

djherorocks said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you not believe it?
Your got married to Kelli, didn't you?
OHWAI-


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roblox busting his tbt Cherry. Way to go! Hell Yeah! Get Em! :veryhappy:


----------



## Zex (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> That is messed up. Sorry but a girl shouldn't have a baby until marriage.


Really off topic, but I love your AVI.

And I never have been pregnant. Thank God. If I did get preggy I would be on the news though. So there's always a brightside.


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> djherorocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh I am not married! I know a Kelly in the city but Huh! Do I know you offline?


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you Sarah Palin'a daughter or something? LOL! Obama's daughter maybe?


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 15, 2009)

djherorocks said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your denial is transparent as a glass window.


----------



## Zex (Nov 15, 2009)

djherorocks said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah man.

I'm a guy.


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> djherorocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotcha!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesnt make sense what you just said


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm pregnant irl atm.


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> djherorocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well in the end Travis it doesn't matter what you think. I mean really. It's a *censored.3.0*ing animal crossing website we are on. I don't even know why I am trying to convince you I am not one of my best ac friends. Yes Wiihaven is my best ac friend. I am proud to say it. I asked him what the problem was one here and he told me he ended up cursing everyone out. Frankly I would do the same too if I was getting *censored.2.0* like that. He showed me the link to his store and a few other threads. It is amazing how he got shut down but other people got looked away when it happened to them.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 15, 2009)

@All of you:
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3QfEiDO9opg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3QfEiDO9opg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
@Coffeh, who was our kid again? You never specified it.
@Andy, your just mad because you are mine and Cry's son, and I was never there as a father figure, but you never wanted to spend time with your old pops ;-;


----------



## Zex (Nov 15, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I'm pregnant irl atm.


Cool story bro.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 15, 2009)

djherorocks said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> djherorocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> @All of you:
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3QfEiDO9opg'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


HOW CAN YOU NOT KNOW WHO OUR BABY IS ;___;
You're a horrible father...


----------



## Grawr (Nov 15, 2009)

That's about enough of this.


----------

